# Tropicanas 20 Gallon Reef.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys This is a New thread for my Nano Reef, I will have a link to my old thread if anyone wants to see where I started Originally.
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39115

First off I made a video showing my Setup, and me talking randomly about whats in it, filtration, corals, and my refugium etc. This is as large as im going for some time now, so now to perfect it. Enjoy! Pictures to follow.






One of my newest Additions.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Full Tank shot!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the larger tank. I'm glad you took my advice on the HOB refugium. You will be surprised how well it will affect your tank in the long run.

I'm using a Hydor Pico pump modded to fit the bubble tube that comes with the refugium. You can regulate how fast the water flows through the refugium and eliminates the annoying sound an air pump makes


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Kooka said:


> Congrats on the larger tank. I'm glad you took my advice on the HOB refugium. You will be surprised how well it will affect your tank in the long run.
> 
> I'm using a Hydor Pico pump modded to fit the bubble tube that comes with the refugium. You can regulate how fast the water flows through the refugium and eliminates the annoying sound an air pump makes


Haha Thanks, yeah its working out great. Ill look into that little pump! would be perfect. Time to let things grow!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

are you planning to increase size by 10G every months? 
I like this idea 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sig said:


> are you planning to increase size by 10G every months?
> I like this idea


What's wrong with that Greg. That's what you did!! 

Nice to see you got a upgrade already!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Alt, Haha I wish Sig, perhaps if my income increased every month .

Video of my mandarin eating some frozen and me babbling.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Why so little rock? I have a 10gallon nano FWLRO and I have probably 20lbs of rock in there lol


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahh yes, mostly $$, lol in time I'll get more for sure. This tank is on a budget, I only have about 9lbs atm but it is light for the size of it. Hopefully more soon though, and new rock scape design. This will work for now though.

Your rock sounds quite dense, I like very light pieces which are very porous. I believe they provide better filtration. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah every piece I have is porous and dense... Some are a bit lighter in weight however the piece all came from my original 72gallon (which crashed horribly and almost lit a wall on fire due to a skimmer leak). So they're a bit oversized all things considered. I need to actually preform a rescape myself as it looks like the interior of a cave (haha) I'm thinking of a rescape with shorter rocks to provide more surface light. But I don't know if my anemone will enjoy that. I'm also adding a secondary power head to it as well for better flow.

So 2 power heads and an aquaclear 20gallon filter. lol the flow in the tank is wonderful as my Anemone never seemed to be bothered by the flow placement before until just recently when a rock in the tank slipped and the anemone moved back a back a bit more to the filter for the current.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha, yeah corals dont grow well in caves .

Here are a few new pics of my latest addition.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

No corals, no reef. FWLRO tank but with no fish and just an anemone lol


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Just a quick update, a lot of hair algae, but also noticing some coraline growth so I believe my tank is where it was before that electrical problem. 

Corals doing great, about 4 new heads on my watermelon Zoanthids. My acropora is expanding its base and has connected to the lr now. 

All the fish are very active and healthy. 

I know my phosphate is high, which is why I have so much hair algae so I'm going to try and get something to fix that up. 


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Tanks looking and sounding great. I just rescaped mine the other night and it looks much better than it did. I now have swimming space so the tank looks bigger than ever, I also manager to find my mounting bracket for the powerhead I have so I don't have to situate it between rocks anymore lol. I'll get some pics up at some point, but I warn you it has as I said only an anemone. I'm thinking I may try a coral frag or 2 as I know they're not too much. I only have a small T5 fixture so I'm hoping my light will be adequate.


----------

